# weed killer



## rongarrett

Is there a weed killer I can apply that won't kill the clover. We have a really good stand of white clover every spring and the cows love it. Also a lot of Yellow Hop clover.


----------



## mlappin

I believe 2-4d amine used at the right time and rate won't kill some clovers.


----------



## Texasmark

mlappin said:


> I believe 2-4d amine used at the right time and rate won't kill some clovers.


Read the label. I have used it and killed mine. Had little yellow flowers. Forget name....Yucchi?

However, years later it returned. Must have been some seed present when I sprayed and they must have resisted the herbicide. Lot of supposition here.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

I'm not sure of a spray that wont kill clover because it is a broad leaf plant. And that's what the spray is aimed at. We use Grazon and I would recommend it. If your lucky and you dont apply to much. You might save some clover but I also figure clover is easy to replant so I'm better off killing the weeds and having less issues. And just replant the cover.


----------



## endrow

24db>>  Which is Butyrac 200 will clean up broodleaf weeds in pasture . It will not kill alfalfa or clover We use it to spray mixed stands of alfalfa and orchard grass as well. This is a different type of 24d it is not like 24d-amine or 24d-lv4..


----------



## Texasmark

endrow said:


> 24db>>  Which is Butyrac 200 will clean up broodleaf weeds in pasture . It will not kill alfalfa or clover We use it to spray mixed stands of alfalfa and orchard grass as well. This is a different type of 24d it is not like 24d-amine or 24d-lv4..


Interesting. Where do you get it? Amine is all that we can get around here and Grazon for me was P+D, bad stuff.....are there other Grazon products? Guess I could do a google search.

Mark


----------



## Texasmark

Texasmark said:


> Interesting. Where do you get it? Amine is all that we can get around here and Grazon for me was P+D, bad stuff.....are there other Grazon products? Guess I could do a google search.
> 
> Mark


Well I looked it up. Seems there are quite a few blends of the basic material with other herbicides for specific purposes. Wini encyclopedia had a short article on the db mentioned. Says it's for control of weeds in peanuts, alfalfa and soybeans.

Guess we will just have to go with the only thing readily available around here and that's the Amine.

My hay patch, as one would expect got the weeds showing up first. After the horrible year I had last year with weeds when I thought I'd let the patch lay by it's no wonder.

So I hooked the sprayer back up and put out the 2% solution and ran the tractor in 2nd rather than 3rd gear. By the next afternoon it was obvious that this time it will do some good. The weeds looked like they had a tummy ache and a temperature....the Pearl Millet and Bahia sprouts are finally making enough of a show to see a row of seedlings where the drill passed. Hope to pick up some water out of the TS forecast for Monday.

Mark


----------

